# Best cutter heads for tree roots??



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

So coming into root season I'm wondering if my cutters are really good or are there better. 

Most everything here is straight 4" clay cast or Orangeburg. Sometimes we get a hard 90 that can be tough to get through or a 3" clean out. My go to is 1 1/4 eel cable and I've been really happy with their heavy duty grease cutter in 3 and 4 inch. These are thick blades that we can re-sharpen many times before they start bending. 

I had a rough on this morning and it seemed the cutter just wasn't working as well as usual. 

Any input?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

There's a Root Season?

I cut roots all year long.

Spiral root saw's by Eel.

Powered through a tough one this morning. 
Was a really cramped area and I thought of using the K-60, glad I didn't because it would have been a fail. Dreel comes through again.

Also in there were my first condoms of the year.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I think I have an eel root saw but aren't they reverse wound? Seems like I dismissed it because it spiraled the wrong way. I run in clockwise so the cable self feeds


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

PPRI said:


> I think I have an eel root saw but aren't they reverse wound? Seems like I dismissed it because it spiraled the wrong way. *I run in clockwise so the cable self feeds*




Me too!
Works well for me.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

K60 did this one for me. 6" clay 55'10" to the manhole from the main cleanouts.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I like the general double spiral saw blade.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I like the general double spiral saw blade.



If it's what I'm thinking of it doesn't cut going back.
I like to cut going out.

Thinking that it may get stuck easier?
Does look nasty though.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

PPRI said:


> So coming into root season I'm wondering if my cutters are really good or are there better. Most everything here is straight 4" clay cast or Orangeburg. Sometimes we get a hard 90 that can be tough to get through or a 3" clean out. My go to is 1 1/4 eel cable and I've been really happy with their heavy duty grease cutter in 3 and 4 inch. These are thick blades that we can re-sharpen many times before they start bending. I had a rough on this morning and it seemed the cutter just wasn't working as well as usual. Any input?


Depending on the age of the tree/proximity of the sewer-roots can be hard or easy to remove. The further the tree the easier it is. Just like hard/soft woods. I can tell you willow trees suck the most. Some of the worst experiences I've had are young trees invested into one root spot. It's like that tree focused all of its energy on getting into that main. As for cutters-skinny gets the job done. I've had no luck with thick eel cutters. I use ridge cutters and eel cables.i plow through any roots 3" cutter first every time I do t care if it hadn't been Rodded in 20 years.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

This was from a maple tree.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I've brought back cedar roots that smell like cedar, and Poo.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

fixitright said:


> I've brought back cedar roots that smell like cedar, and Poo.


Use them in your smoker.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> Use them in your smoker.


SOB! I thought the same thing earlier!:laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Warthog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I haven't found the adapter to hook the warthog to my 1 1/4 eel cables yet. Any links? 

Ha, I'm a fan of the jet but it isn't always the chosen path.


----------



## TAG Nozzles (Feb 19, 2016)

The "KROKO" is a very powerfull root-cuter. Possibility to use a multi functional tool holder for mesh chains, wires, steel brush, etc. It work for pipes starting at 4" to 24".


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

TAG Nozzles said:


> The "KROKO" is a very powerfull root-cuter. Possibility to use a multi functional tool holder for mesh chains, wires, steel brush, etc. It work for pipes starting at 4" to 24".


There a video on youtube where it took them 3 different tries to cut through a 2x4. Seems like a relic in time where a jetter could've done the job in half the time. Plus their nozzles look poorly designed.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

OK, I'm stumped.

What should I be using on a K-60 to actually cut through roots? I feel like all I was doing was tickling the roots. I felt the cutter against the roots, then it would just bind up.

Until I can get a bigger machine, what should I use?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> OK, I'm stumped.
> 
> What should I be using on a K-60 to actually cut through roots? I feel like all I was doing was tickling the roots. I felt the cutter against the roots, then it would just bind up.
> 
> Until I can get a bigger machine, what should I use?











Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

